# Reading > Who Said That? >  Whose line is it anyway?

## BloodStaindRose

So who said it?

"Yea a noise........O happy dagger....."


Can you complete it?
What playwright wrote it?

----------


## crisaor

William Shakespeare said it. Romeo and Juliet, act 5, scene III

"Yea, noise? then I'll be brief. O happy dagger!"
- Juliet

----------

